# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Cymbalophora púdica.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros esta bonita polilla la he fotografiado el 30-10-13 al amanecer  en unos de estos primeros días de lluvias, se puede reconocer por sus alas anteriores con manchas triangulares negras sobre fondo blanco.

La oruga se alimenta de distintas gramíneas y de diente de león (Taraxacum officinale) que en el apartado de botánica ya he subido, como se puede comprobar la botánica y la entomología  normalmente va de la mano.











Saludos, Francisco.

----------

